# Casting Clinic 2/15 Miraflores Park



## jonasmagn (Mar 3, 2009)

*Saturday 2/15 - Casting clinic. 9am Miraflores Park Pensacola.*

We will do the;

1. *Tuck cast* is used when we want the fly to land first. We like that when nymphing, then the fly has more time to sink.

2. *Curve cast* to the left is used when we want to get the fly behind, for instance a stone etc. 

Why do I teach them together? They are both overpowered casts with Tuck cast vertical and the Curve cast horizontal.


----------



## SHunter (Jun 19, 2009)

I looked on the Facebook page for NW flyfishing and it looks like you folks are quite active. Do interested folks bring their own tackle? I have a funeral to attend so probably can't make it tomorrow but it does look informative for someone like me that doesn't know much about flyfishing.


----------



## JimW (Jan 27, 2017)

We have gear you can use. And best of all, we're happy to chat with you about our upcoming Fly Fishing 101 course whose eight week run over consecutive Mondays begins March 16th (1800-2000 - see the posting on this page). Come on out this Saturday and visit with us. We'll even serve you lunch (Joe's chili!).


----------



## jonasmagn (Mar 3, 2009)

*S Hunter *- We are happy to share our experience and pay forward what we owe to those who taught us. The clinic is 3. Saturday every month and just show up with you gear and we go from there.


----------

